# Pepe's Knaller-PC - Ein Hoch auf Kundenservice!!



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

hallo forum!

so, mit der rechnerzusammenstellung bin ich mir sicher (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...31-alleskoenner-bis-1500-wer-kann-helfen.html), da muss mir auch bitte niemand nix mehr über den zu vielen ram, zu großen prozessor oder die überteuerte inno sagen, das ding bleibt so!
jetzt soll es um das drumrum gehen, sound, eingabegeräte, headset lösung. zu diesem zweck hab ich meine wunschliste aktualisiert und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand drüber schaut und abnickt, bzw mir noch paar tipps und verbesserungsvorschläge gibt.
eine sache, die mir nicht klar ist: krieg ich die mic/headphone buchsen am front i/o irgendwie an die soundkarte, oder liegt an denen immer nur onboard an?

hier die aktuelle liste:  

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

vielen dank schon mal, ihr seid alle super!

ps: die maus steht auch nicht zur debatte, die find ich zu geil   !


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Aber ich würde die etwas bessere xonar dx nehmen


----------



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

@ pc-nutzer:

ist die dx nicht vor allem ne 7.1 karte? da ich nur stereo betrieb plane, würde die doch nur "rumlungern" , oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> @ pc-nutzer:
> 
> ist die dx nicht vor allem ne 7.1 karte? da ich nur stereo betrieb plane, würde die doch nur "rumlungern" , oder?



Sie ist halt klanglich leicht besser. Musst sie aber nicht nehmen


----------



## sowas1337 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ein USB Ventilator?^^
Das ding mieft nur und sonst bringt er auch nix^^ Find die total schrecklich  Stell dir lieber einen richtigen Ventilator neben dich 

Und diese "Maus" 
Nicht lieber sowas hier? Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Und bei dem Headset gibt's auch ne neurer Version: Superlux HD-681 Evo BK
Kommt aber erst in 2 Wochen

Ansonsten sieht's ganz gut aus


----------



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

@sowas:

haha, der ventilator wird nur der mic-halter vom headset, billigste art an nen schwanenhals zu kommen   .

ich denk ich bleim beim normalen 681er, da ich selten mit HS zocke, deswegen ist preis das hauptkriterium. investiere ja stattdessen klein bischen mehr in die boxen.

die maus... ja, wie gesagt, steht nicht zur debatte    .


kann mir jemand was zu der soka/front panel frage aus meinem ersten post sagen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Kauf doch noch nen USB RAKETENWERFER


----------



## sowas1337 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Soundkarte hat ein Frontpanel eingang, das dann einfach daran anschließen


----------



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte hat ein Frontpanel eingang, das dann einfach daran anschließen



perfekt!


----------



## Stueppi (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Maus sieht zwar abgefahren aus aber hast du nicht bedenken das du bei 15€ da nur wackliges Plastikspielzeug bekommst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Xonar DX könnte man trotzdem nehmen, die macht auch 5.1. Aber man kann es so lassen wie es ist


----------



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Die Maus sieht zwar abgefahren aus aber hast du nicht bedenken das du bei 15€ da nur wackliges Plastikspielzeug bekommst?



nunja, es ist immerhin ne zalman, der UVP war ursprünglich mal bei 45€, und ich hab ne menge wohlwollender bis euphorischer reviews gelesen.
ich bin kein großer wasd-maus-zocker, komme eher aus der konsolen-joypad-ecke und könnte mir das ding sehr gut für mich vorstellen, da ich mich nicht von normalem maus-gebrauch umstellen muss. zudem denke ich, dass die handhaltung -vor allem die schonung des gelenks- was für mich sein könnte. und wenn nicht, hab ich nicht zu viel geld verballert bzw werd sie in der bucht wieder los.


----------



## sowas1337 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ohne weiter auf der "Maus" rumzuhacken, Zalman ist jetzt nicht die "über-marke" außer ein billiges Mikro haben die eigentlich nix


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Würde evtl mal die dritte ratte der cyborg serie von saitek ansehen (r.a.t 3)


----------



## pepelepew (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

paar dezente cases gibts von denen auch..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Mäuse von denen sind aber echt nicht schlecht, ich kenne zwei die die haben und die sind vollkommen begeistert. 
Kannst dir aber auch die G400 anschauen ist auch gut.

Am besten gehst du aber mal in den MM oder Saturn und gehst probegriffeln, das ist immer noch am besten


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die Mäuse von denen sind aber echt nicht schlecht, ich kenne zwei die die haben und die sind vollkommen begeistert.
> Kannst dir aber auch die G400 anschauen ist auch gut.
> 
> Am besten gehst du aber mal in den MM oder Saturn und gehst probegriffeln, das ist immer noch am besten



ich hab schon so einiges probegegriffelt, aber die fg1000 hab ich noch nie irgendwo im laden gesehn   .


edit: mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass der silver arrow wohl nicht ins gehäuse passt, was wäre der beste ersatz?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Alternativ kannst Du den Thermalright Macho HR-02 nehmen.


----------



## ich111 (15. Juli 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html?
Wenn es günstiger sein soll würde ich zum Brocken 2 greifen.


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

danke, hab den k2 reingemacht..

der macho ist einfach zu häßlich.


----------



## Makalar (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Mit dem K2 machst du auch nichts falsch


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

*bump*

bin doch noch nicht glücklich   !

es geht um das optische laufwerk: mir ist klar geworden, dass bd-brenner ein schmarrn ist, jetzt nur die frage, ob

a) nur bd laufwerk

b) bd laufwerk und dvd brenner

oder

c) nur dvd brenner und nochmal 2 tb hdd

die beste alternative ist.
( ich hab im letzten jahr exakt 2 cds und 1 dvd gebrannt, maximal 5 dvds geschaut -95% meiner media assets kommen aus dem netz- und obwohl der rechner ja meine alles-mach-maschine sein soll, halte ich bd für ne totgeburt, im endeffekt brauch ich nur was optisches zum OS und spiele installieren)


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Also brauchst Du eigentlich nur : LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Maximal : LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, retail (-32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Falls Du mal ne BluRay gucken willst.


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

pffffff, will ich ma ne bluray schauen? wahrscheinlich nicht, HD inhalte kriegt man auch anders, aber ich würde gerne wissen, dass ich es kann!

" i'm not saying you need it, but if you ever DO need it, you have it!"

bescheuerte philosophie ist das, der grad zwischen vernünftig und gerüstet sein und sinnlos kohle in ego-booster investieren ist ganz ganz gaaaaaanz ganz schmal


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

okay, bin überzeugt, dvd brenner it is!

nächstes problem ( ich muss aufhören überall mitzulesen, das verwirrt mich nur! ):

bleib ich bei gigabyte bzw asus plus board mit der xonar, oder bin ich soundtechnisch mit dem sniper m5 fürs gleiche geld besser bedient und spar mir das soka verbauen?


whoops, doubly, so sorry!


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Kommt darauf an, was Du für Abhören hast und was für nen Anspruch.

Dedizierte Soka ist immer besser als onboard.

Sehr lecker ist ja dieses Teilchen : ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Weil sehr flexibel


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

siehste in meinem geizhals link auffe erste seite:

will die behringer ms40 verbauen und hin und wieder mit dem superluxx hd681 zocken. ich eier jetzt seit 10 jahren auf nem paar creative aktivbratschen rum und will dezent upgraden ohne zu verarmen.

hab allerdings grad gesehn dass das m5 ein mini atx ist und das normale sniper mal eben das doppelte kostet, damit hat sich das eigentlich schon wieder.


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

SOFORTHILFE BITTE: war völlig auf die inno3d 770 eingeschossen, hab jetzt grad ne sapphire vapor-x ghz edition angeboten bekommen, die ich für 285€ haben könnte....... das wären über 120€ ersparnis für ne imho fast vergleichbare karte die mir in wqhd evtl sogar bessere dienste leisten würde oder?

soll ich das machen?

schnell schnell, die zeit drängt!


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Würde ich zuschlagen  Wenn sie noch nicht zu alt ist und Restgarantie + Originalrechnung vorhanden ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2013)

Die vapor-x ist höllisch laut (6,3 sone glaub ich). Wenn du sie nimmst, bestell auch nen ekl peter mit 2 shadow wings 140mm pwm mit (max 0,6 sone)


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Es sind 4,1 sone laut Print PCGH, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass da noch viel Spielraum ist, um die Lüfter unter Last zu drosseln.


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

@pc-nutzer: knapp 80€ in nen peter und 2 luffis stecken drückt meine ersparnis wieder ganz schön, gibts nicht möglichkeiten den verbauten lüfter runterzuregeln?

@softy: wurde mitte april bei mf gekauft, rechnung gibts dazu....

ärks, ich weiss immer noch nicht...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> @pc-nutzer: knapp 80€ in nen peter und 2 luffis stecken drückt meine ersparnis wieder ganz schön, gibts nicht möglichkeiten den verbauten lüfter runterzuregeln?



Dann wirds halt wärmer...


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ich krame mal schnell die alte PCGH raus. Wenn ich sie noch nicht als Klopapier benutzt habe  Moment...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2013)

Hab mich verguckt, sind "nur" 5,3 sone


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

5,3 sone unter Furmark  Aber wer spielt schon Furmark


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> 5,3 sone unter Furmark  Aber wer spielt schon Furmark



Ist mein lieblingsspiel 

Dennoch ist sie recht laut. Aber für den preis...


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ja, schwierige Entscheidung. Wenn die Lautstärke oberste Priorität hat, würde ich bei der GTX 770 bleiben. Wenn es unter Last schon mal etwas rauschen darf, die HD7970.


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

hilft es nennenswert wenn sie in nem nanoxia ds2 steckt? nicht wirklich ne?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



pepelepew schrieb:


> hilft es nennenswert wenn sie in nem nanoxia ds2 steckt? nicht wirklich ne?


 

Nö. Nennenswert hilft nur, wenn Oropax in Deinen Ohren steckt


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

GEKAUFT!! bei dem preis werd ich die karte so gut wie verlustfrei abstoßen können, falls der geräuschpegel gar nicht klar geht..... 

hoffe, das war die richtige entscheidung.

werde dann einfach mal bischen mit trixx rumspielen, wär doch gelacht, wenn ich das ding nicht n bissel leiser bekäme.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Super  Dann bin ich mal auf Dein Feedback gespannt.


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ja, das dauert noch bischen, die karte war inne portokasse, bis der restliche rechner steht, muss erstmal ne gewisse überweisung bei mir eintrudeln...... aber die gelegenheit mit der karte war zu gut, da wollte ich jetzt einfach zuschlagen!

edit: genau wie grad eben bei ner xonar dx, unbenutzt in ovp für 40€!  yeah!


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

gebrauchter cpu kühler mit einem jahr gewährleistung - yay oder nay? würde nur 2/3 des neupreises kosten....

da ich jetzt ständig vom 2. markt kaufe, wirds am ende doch noch sowas wie n green pc


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Du solltest uns schon verraten, um welchen Kühler es sich handelt


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

damit ihr ihn mir wegkauft, nee nee  

der k2 den ich eh haben will, 39,90 plus versand, optisch und technisch einwandfrei, 12 monate gewährleistung.

im endeffekt könn da ja eh nur die luffis sterben und die sollte man ja günstig ersetzen können oder? konnte auf die schnelle nicht rausfinden was für welche da dran sind.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ja, da könnte man schon auch zuschlagen 

Beim K2 sind sehr hochwertige Lüfter dabei, die EKL Wingboosts


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ah okay, die bewegen sich je nach farbe zwischen 10 und 15 tacken, d.h. selbst wenn ich nach der gewährleistungszeit beide austauschen _müsste_, käme ich auf null raus..... naja wlp müsste ich noch dazu kaufen... und schon wieder porto zahlen  

ich schenk mir ma eben nachdenkhilfe ein


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



pepelepew schrieb:


> ich schenk mir ma eben nachdenkhilfe ein



Nach der 5. Nachdenkhilfe verkaufe ich Dir meinen K2


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

solang der preis stimmt..... 

ach, ich bin irgendwie unentschlossen, ist kein so mörderdeal wie die xonar und die graka gestern, ich muss noch mehr trin......ähm überlegen.

seh ich das richtig dass der nh-d14 von noctua bisher nicht auf 1150 sockel passt?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Wenn er auf den Sockel 1155 / 1156 passt, passt er auch auf den Sockel 1150, denn die Lochabstände ( ) sind gleich geblieben.


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

da steht folchendes:

Sockelkompatibilität*** *** Intel LGA1366, LGA1156, LGA1155, LGA775, LGA2011 auf Anfrage, Asus X-socket™ & AMD AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2 (Backplate erforderlich)

und du meinst das passt dann? bisse da ein sicherer welcher?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

natürlich passt das. siehe hier: CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 1150/1155/1156 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pepelepew (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

so, graka ist grad auffe arbeit geliefert worden, sieht fesch und sehr neuwertig aus, ovp und alles zubehör dabei, rechnung von mf leider nur in kopie mit geschwärzter empfängeradresse, weiß nicht wieviel die im garantiefall hilft. hab superschiss dass die karte irgendne macke hat, kann den rest rechner aber frühestens in 10 tagen drumrumkaufen......

ebay ist schon imme ein nervenkitzel der doofen art!


----------



## pepelepew (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

yay, und paar samson media one 4a für 75€ bekommen, das nimmt alles form an langsam!

genau wie mein dispo


----------



## pepelepew (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ich hab mich in den noctua nh-d14 reinverliebt.

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der in der kombination mit dem gigabyte ga-z87 d3h in ein nanoxia ds2 reinpasst?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juli 2013)

Der schweizer sollte eigentlich reinpassen


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ins DS2 passen Kühler bis 165mm. Der Noctua ist 160mm mit Lüfter : Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Passt


----------



## pepelepew (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

@pc-nutzer: HAH!

DU MEINST ÖSTERREICHER!!

GOTCHA!

-finally.....


@tante rosi: danke, war mir mit der max. höhe bzw breite des ds1 nicht sicher.


----------



## pepelepew (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

so, mal wieder update: i7 4770k, neu in versiegelter ovp für 267 € in der bucht erjagt....


----------



## pepelepew (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

update: ms sidewinder x4 neuwertig, ovp, gewährleistung etc für 29€.... AWESOME!


edit: und noch nen noctua nh-d14, neuwertig, von rascom selbst, für 54€.... es wird immer besser!


----------



## pepelepew (6. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

bump!

der noctua ist da, sieht bis auf einen winzigen kratzer an der unterseite eines turms aus wie neu, hervorragend!

jetzt hab ich aber noch ne frage: könnte ich so ein baby hier in meinem rechner verbauen?

HL LG CT30F Blu-ray DVD-RW SATA Brenner Combo Laufwerk intern Notebook bluray | eBay

ist ja slimline, macht das was? und sind so combo laufwerke allgemein empfehlenswert? weil bd brenner brauch ich nicht, aber mal so ne bluray schauen
wär schon cool, und mit paypal coupon würde das teil grad ma 25€ kosten...weniger als ein nurlesen bd laufwerk.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

nette sache, aber du brauchst

1) nen adapter
2) abspielsoftware für kopiergeschützte blu rays


----------



## pepelepew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

software ist klar.....

was genau meinst du mit adapter? für den 5 1/4 slot im gehäuse oder für die anschlüsse? wie sinnvoll ist es überhaupt notebook hardware in nem desktop rechner zu verbauen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



pepelepew schrieb:


> was genau meinst du mit adapter? für den 5 1/4 slot im gehäuse oder für die anschlüsse?


 
beides


----------



## pepelepew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

kannst du mich ma zu den entsprechenden teilen linken bitte? 

wäre super!

bin zwar skeptisch weil bei slim laufwerken die leseeinheit auf dem tray sitzt, was ich nicht so pralle finde, aber ich finde kein vergleichbares combo laufwerk im desktop format..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

müsste das sein: DeLOCK Adapter SATA Slim 13-Pin auf SATA (61667) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

einen slimline zu 5,25" hab ich aber nicht gefunden


----------



## pepelepew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - InLine® Einbauschienen für Slimline Laufwerke und 2x 6,35cm (2,5") -> 13,34cm (5,25")

müsste doch sowas sein oder? die beiden teile zusammen sind genau mein paypal coupon  

nicht so super... vor allem weil ich ja am liebsten n odd ganz ohne tray hätte, so n autoradiomäßiges schlitzdingsie.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

jap, das ist es: InLine Einbaurahmen für Slimline Laufwerke und 2x 2.5" in 5.25" (39950G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wobei es dann schon etwas mehr kostet wie ein normales


----------



## pepelepew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

oh, f*ck me with a stick, jetzt hab ich zu lang drüber nachgedacht und bin plötzlich ganz sicher, dass ich auf jeden fall ein slot-in odd brauche...


----------



## Monsjo (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ich lach dich mal aus. 


Das ist jetzt natürlich blöd.


----------



## pepelepew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

und wie! hatte keine ahnung, dass slot-ins so teuer sind...


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

update:

slot-in blu-ray combo laufwerk neu, TEAC BD-C26SS-A Slim Slot-In, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU für 65€

nanoxia ds 2 neuwertig, für 57,40€

ICH BIN DER TEILCHENJÄGERKÖNIG, MUAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

 Du bist ein ganz feiner. 
Kannst du nochmal alle Teile posten?


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

bisher:

sapphire hd 7970 ghz edition vapor-x für 285€ statt ~350€
noctua nh-d14  für 54€ statt ~72€
i7 4770k für 271€ statt ~290€
asus xonar dx für 40€ statt ~60€
samson media one 4a für 73€ statt 99€
sidewinder x4 für 29€ statt ~35€
nanoxia ds 2 für 57€ statt ~77€
zalman fg 1000 für 20€
zalman zm-mic 1 für 6€
teac bd c26ss für 65€ statt ~76€
superlux hd 681 für die üblichen 19,90€ 
bisherige ersparnis ~185€ wenn man von den günstigsten geizhals preisen ausgeht, versandkosten sind immer im endpreis mitgerechnet


hoffe ich hab nix vergessen!


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Stromversorgung?


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

mutterbrett, ram, netzteil, hdd, ssd und die adapter um das slim-line odd zu verbauen fehlen noch, bei allem gejage hab ich da allerdings auch keine günstigen angebote gefunden

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

so wird er am ende aussehen.


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

tablet ist ein doppelpostender blödie, bitte löschen... oder ignorieren.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. August 2013)

Günstiger: klick


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

@ pc-nutzer: jaha, das hab ich natürlich auch gefunden, ist aber kein slot-in, sondern nur slim, und mir gings um das schlitzige, sonst hätte ich direkt n normales 5 1/4 genommen. finde slot-ins einfach sehr stylisch und fand es doof dass ich beim ds2 immer die tür auf und dann noch die schublade auf hätte machen müssen, so gehts einfach tür auf, disc in schlitz, tür zu!


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

Wie oft benutzt du den das Laufwerk? Ich hab meins bestimmt seit einem Monat nicht angefasst.


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

nuja, das wird ja auch mein medien-pc und hier liegen immer noch paar hundert filme auf dvd die meiner harren, ausserdem kann ich auf arbeit umsonst blurays und dvds ausleihen, ein bischen action wird das ding also schon sehen... wobei ich zugeben muss dass es nur pro-forma ein combo ist, kp wann ich das letzte mal was gebrannt hab!


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

Willst du deine Filme nicht lieber bequem auf'm Fernseher genießen?


----------



## pepelepew (12. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

der hängt ja mit dran, wobei der korea ips n geileres und größeres bild hat, zumindest bis die neue glotze kommt. und zu der muss ich noch viel recherchieren und abwägen.....


----------



## pepelepew (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

*DER COUNTDOWN LÄUFT!!!*

der korea ips ist bestellt, jetzt zähle ich die minuten bis mitternacht, damit ich portofrei bei mf bestellen kann.

folgendes fehlt noch und soll bestellt werden:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn jemand noch last minute verbesserungs oder veränderungsvorschläge hat, bitte melden!

danke euch allen, wenn er fertig ist gibts bilder!


----------



## Oozy (19. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> DER COUNTDOWN LÄUFT!!!
> 
> der korea ips ist bestellt, jetzt zähle ich die minuten bis mitternacht, damit ich portofrei bei mf bestellen kann.


Schreib dann wie er ist, ja?



> folgendes fehlt noch und soll bestellt werden:
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Schaut gut aus, kannst du so kaufen. Ob du den Einbaurahmen brauchst, musst du wissen, zumal man eine SSD einfach mit Doppelklebeband rankleben kann


----------



## pepelepew (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

der einbaurahmen ist für das odd (hab mir ein slot-in combo geleistet, überteuerte spinnerei, aber ich finds geil), für die ssd sind soweit ich weiss adapter fürs hdd modul beim nanoxia ds 2 dabei.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

vielleich den ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) GeIL Dragon RAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11-11-11-28 (sieh nach, welcher um mitternacht günstiger ist)


----------



## pepelepew (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ja, und dann muss er auch noch lagernd sein (hätte vorhin schon fast bestellt, bis mir aufgefallen ist das paypal 12,99 kostet, und hab dabei gesehn, dass ganz viele rams nur lieferbar aber nicht lagernd sind), da ich den kram ja so schnell wie möglich haben will. da fällt mir ein: hat jemand erfahrung mit dem mf express versand, lohnt sich das? wie schnell sind die mit, wie schnell ohne den aufpreis?

und noch was: anstatt dem hier

http://geizhals.de/delock-adapter-sata-slim-13-pin-auf-sata-61667-a657300.html

geht doch auch das hier

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-SATA-Stecker-auf-All-in-One-Stec_685454.html

oder?


----------



## pepelepew (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

*BUMP*

sorry, schlechter stil ich weiß, hätte aber sehr gerne noch antworten auf meine fragen bevor ich in ner stunde bestelle.

lohnt sich expressversand bei mf?

geht das kabel genauso gut wie der anschraubadapter (siehe letzter post)?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Expressversand brauchst nicht. Wenn die Teile da sind, liefern die auch so express 

Mitte Kabel weiss ich nich


----------



## pepelepew (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

bei meiner fastbestellung vorhin konnte ich den expressversand nicht auswählen, weil nicht alle teile am lager wären, obwohl er alle als lagernd angezeigt hat, sehr merkwürdig! ich will die sachen jetzt einfach so schnell wie möglich haben!


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

War bei der Bestellung vom Kumpel letztens genau so.

Erst wurde ein späteres Lieferdatum angezeigt, 2 Minuten später hat sich der Status automatisch geändert in "wird sofort fertiggemacht" (sinngemäß)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

das Kabel sollte es auch tun


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

haha, das kabel hab ich prompt vergessen!

hab den adapter jetzt separat über amazon bestellt, war lagernd, 2€ teurer als der billigste gh preis, dafür versandkostenfrei, hoffe er kommt rechtzeitig!

beim ram ist es doch der ballistic geblieben, war am lager und hat 9-9-9-24 latenzen, gibts sonst zu dem preis nicht. dafür kein xmp support,
aber das muss ja nicht sein.

jetzt muss ich nur warten, und dann kommt der spannende zusammenbau!


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Der ist nicht spannend.  
Kabel rein und fertig. Wen er explodiert alles nochmal kaufen und früher oder später ist alles richtig.


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

nunja, hab früher mal hdd's, grakas und prozis gewechselt, lüfter ausgebaut und gereinigt, aber noch nie ein komplettes system von grund auf hochgezogen,
also find ich das schon spannend! dann noch bios gefummele, treiber gedöns, OS installation, ich seh mich hundertmal verzweifeln bis das ding steht!


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ist bei mir demnächst das selbe. 
Nur ODD, HDD und Graka werden übernommen. Aber die Karte wird bald durch eine wassergekühlte 9970 ersetzt.


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

wakü 9970?¿? das klingt aber mehr nach wunschtraum als nach plan.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Im Bios gibt´s doch so gut wie nix zu fummeln (eigentlich gar nix).

Treiber sind samt Graka max. 4 Stück. Für´s OS braucht man ~ 3 Klicks. Kinderkac... ääähh, AA .


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*



pepelepew schrieb:


> wakü 9970?¿? das klingt aber mehr nach wunschtraum als nach plan.


 
Warum? 

Mein nächtes Sys wird wassergekühlt und die 9970 wird natürlich auch wassergekühlt.


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

nun, die 9970 ist noch nichtmal offiziell angekündigt, über specs und preise kann man nur mutmaßen, vllt wird sie so underwhelming oder overpriced dass du dich in 2 monaten sagen hörst: "ich warte auf die gtx 8xx"

ich sags nochmal, auf hardware warten ist was für kühlschrankabtauer.


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

Ne, wieso? 
Das sie kommen wird ist klar, nur der Name ist unbekannt. Außerdem fällt der Preis fürs Refdesign schnell. Und enttäuschen wird schwer, meine OEM-6950 ist schrott, die 9970 wird so oder so für mich gut werden, da sie keine "Restmüllverwertung" wie die 7x0er wird.


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

so, heut morgen um neun kam die versandbestätigung, das wäre mit express sicher nicht schneller gewesen. danke für den hinweis, rosi!


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ich sitze auf brennenden kohlen, paketverfolgung bei 80%, wann klingelt der dhl mann endlich?

ich kanns ja sowas von nicht mehr erwarten - ich war so ungeduldig dass ich jetzt 2 cases hab, da das von ebay erst am samstag verschickt wird...

braucht jemand ein nanoxia ds 2 (ich weiss, gehört hier nicht hin, sobald das zweite da ist mach ich nen marktplatz fred dafür auf) ???


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Du hast echt einen an der Birne.


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

wie schon öfter geschrieben ist der rechner resultat einer wirklich exorbitanten erbschaftssumme (naja, für ackermann wären es peanuts, für nen armen azubi wie mich ist es wirklich ein abartiger betrag), ich baue im kopf seit 2 monaten an der maschine rum, ich wollte jetzt einfach nägel mit köpfen machen, da kam es mir auf die 70€ echt nicht mehr an, zumal ich das case ja auch verlustfrei abstoßen kann.

das slot-in odd und die 16 gig ram die ich NIE brauchen werde, sind um einiges bescheuerter als das zweite case....... ja okay, ganz frisch ist meine marmel wohl echt nicht


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

YAY! Alles ist da... naja, fast!

ich mach gleich ma n paar unboxing pics!


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grottiges tabletpic, über umwege hochgeladen, but you get the idea!

ich fahr jetzt erstmal in'n conrad, ein kabel fehlt noch, paar kabelbinder, rohlinge und n neuer usb stick können auch nicht schaden!


----------



## Softy (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Viel Spaß beim Basteln  Und immer daran denken: Nicht mit dem Bastelkleber sparen


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

gut dass du es sagst, flasche ponal hol ich auch noch!


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Wenn ich sowas sehe freue ich mich schon auf meinen neuen Schatz.


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ist das beste weihnachten ever heute!!


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

so, weder conrad noch media markt haben slim sata auf sata adapter bzw kabel, und da meiner noch in der post hängt, werd ich das OS vom usb stick installieren müssen.... ( und das odd einweihen mit dark knight auf blu-ray bzw arkham city goty edition installieren fällt auch erstmal flach ).

daher jetzt die frage: weiß jemand wo ich ne LEGALE win 7 64bit ultimate version ziehen kann? key ist vorhanden- natürlich.

und außerdem: weiß jemand wo ich ein aus metall gestanztes batman logo für zum auf die casefront kleben herkriege ( btw, mein wlan heißt 'batcave' und mein festnetz 'batphone', außerdem hab ich den gleichen vornamen wie der erste Robin, bevor hier jemand sich wundert, der fimmel hat system!)


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

CHIP.DE


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

auch ultimate??


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Die Demo ist Ultimate, je nachdem welchen Key du nimmst wird es dann "verwandelt".


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. August 2013)

Scheint als könntest du die testversion von win 7 home premium downloaden, dann mit anytime upgrade mit dem key zu ultimate upgraden


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

das klingt gut.

nochwas: ich hab weder acetonfreien nagellackentferner noch waschbenzin daheim, kann ich die cpu bzw den cpu kühler auch anders vorbereiten? geht zb spiritushaltiger glasreiniger ( frosch )? oder mit nem mikrofasertuch einfach polieren?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. August 2013)

Versuch das mikrofasertuch


----------



## pepelepew (21. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ja, nachdem ich mich jetzt noch 2 std aus der wohnung ausgesperrt habe und danach noch feststellen musste, dass alle meine schraubenzieher weg sind,
ist das projekt zusammenbau auf morgen verschoben, dann sollte auch der sata adapter fürs odd da sein und ich kann mir das gedöns mit dem OS per usb sparen..... jetzt wo alles da ist und ich weiß, dass ich kann, wann ich will, fällt noch ne nacht warten auch nicht mehr schwer.....


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

leute ich bin am schrauben und brauche HILFÄÄÄ! hoffe es ist jemand da...

geht um folgendes, ich hab hier gelernt, dass die graka immer in den obersten pci slot soll, so nah zum prozzi wie geht eben,
wenn ich das aber mache, ballert die dicke kuh mir alle von diesen kleinen slots dicht, und einen davon brauch ich für die soka.
was soll ich tun?
ist es sehr schlimm wenn ich die graka in den 2. slot tu... oder gar erst den 3. ?

zu hülf büddä!


----------



## Monsjo (23. August 2013)

Das Mainboard war?


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

gig z87x d3h


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

Der zweite läuft halt "nur" mit x8, davon merkt man aber...nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Richtig nenne mal das Board, damit man sieht wie viele Lanes der nächste Slot bietet. Mit 8 Lanes könnte man gerade noch leben


----------



## Monsjo (23. August 2013)

Du kannst die Soka doch einfach in einen unteren freien Slot packen, oder?


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

was heißt "gerade noch leben" ? es ist keine nacht für faule kompromisse!! das soll alles perfekt werden


----------



## Monsjo (23. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> was heißt "gerade noch leben" ? es ist keine nacht für faule kompromisse!! das soll alles perfekt werden



Und warum kaufst du dann eine so fette 7970?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> was heißt "gerade noch leben" ?



Verschmerzbare fps verluste im niedrigsten einstelligen bereich


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

die war billich! ghz ed vapor x, die frisst vier slots, zusammen mit dem überhang vom nh-d14 sind also alle drei von den kleinen pci slots dicht,
soka ist eben diese

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

die nunmal so einen braucht!

ich dreh durch!

in other news: mein korea ips ist grad in frankfurt/main losgefahren, yay!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Man muss zwar ein paar Abstriche hinnehmen bei 8 Lanes aber das bewegt sich im geringen einstelligen Prozentbereich. Ich würde die Soundkarte mal in den untersten 16er Slot verbannen


----------



## Monsjo (23. August 2013)

Kann man diese PCIex1-Dinger nicht einfach in einen x16 stopfen? Oder sind die dann locker?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

Ansonsten xonar dx weg und xonar u7 her


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ich würde deswegen bestimmt nicht die Karte wechseln. Ich habe das Z77 extreme4 und bei mir sitzt die Karte auch im untersten 16x Slot ohne Probleme


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

oh mann, das denke ich langsam auch, wenn ich die nämlich sauber in den pci slot stecke klafft hinten am slot alles, und wenn ich sie hinten am slot sauber anbring und fixier, hängt sie halb aus dem pci slot raus.... what the f*ck???


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

wie jetzt soka in so nen breiten pci rein? geht das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> wie jetzt soka in so nen breiten pci rein? geht das?



Sicher


----------



## Monsjo (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ich möchte nochmal sagen, dass ich Bilder will sobald alles passt.


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ich bau morgen mein podest für den screen, wenn der dann auch wirklich da ist und der komplette schreibtisch bestückt und der lack am podest durchgetrocknet, dann mach ich hier die große bravo-foto-love-story, versprochen!

und teil zwei gibts dann, wenn dieses schmuckstück

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110762066090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

vorne auf meinem gehäuse prangt, bestellt isses!

also nochmal, ich kann die soka einfach in den 2. x16 pci tun und die graka oben lassen, bin also nicht auf so nen kleinen angewiesen?
und reichts wenn die kontakte... ähm kontakt haben oder muss die spack im slot sitzen? weil dann klaffts wie gesagt an der gehäuserückseite wie sau!
und wenn ich den untersten 16er nehm, verbau ich mir die ganzen frontpanel pins.


----------



## pepelepew (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

hab jetzt doch den untersten genommen, sonst erstickt die graka!

bakterius, nutziputzi, monsjo, tausend dank für die mitternächtliche hilfe, ihr seid helden!

jetzt bett, kabel hängen alle, morgen mach ich die schön, und dann ist jungfernfahrt........... durch arkham city YAAAY!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Bitte schön und viel Spaß dabei


----------



## pepelepew (24. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

gute nachricht: er läuft, schnurrt wie ein kätzchen und ist wunderschön! danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben, bilder gibts morgen.

schlechte nachricht: der korea ips, an sich abartig geil, hat unten-mitte zwei kleine grüne flecken, nicht einzelne pixel, deutlich größer! bei manchen farben fällt es überhaupt nicht auf, bei schwarzem bildschirm sieht man es ganz deutlich, werde morgen ne email an green-sum schreiben, und entweder refund oder ersatz verlangen, so gehts ja nun nicht wenn ich auch noch pixel perfect aufpreis bezahle, sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. August 2013)

Da sind wohl 2 der backlight led's defekt...soll vorkommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich


----------



## pepelepew (24. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

ja, vor allem weil ich extra für pixel perfect drauf gelegt hab.... naja, ticket ist eröffnet, mal sehen wie sie reagieren.


----------



## Monsjo (24. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> ja, vor allem weil ich extra für pixel perfect drauf gelegt hab.... naja, ticket ist eröffnet, mal sehen wie sie reagieren.



Und deswegen kann man sich mMn Pixel Perfect sparen. Mit Pech gehts trotzdem nicht.


----------



## pepelepew (25. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

so, leute, finally, the pictures:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, bin zu doof das jetzt hier alles sauber zu formatieren, ihr seht verschiedene panoramas von meinem schreibtisch mit rechner an und rechner aus, verschiedene blicke in mein wie ich finde geil aufgeräumtes case (dafür siehts hinterm mainboard arg übel aus) mit rechner an und rechner aus (man beachte das leuchtende sapphire logo an der graka) und ein close-up von meinem bildschirm mit den beiden grünen flecken (direkt überm cursor, leider nicht zu übersehen).

kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt, soka läuft, arkham city in 2650x1440 mit allem auf ultra läuft mit 110fps in der spitze und 84 im durchschnitt, die samson boxen haben nen ultraguten klaren sound mit sehr fettem bass und die zalman fsg 1000, diese pistol grip maus, liegt nach kürzerster eingewöhnungszeit wirklich verdammt gut in der hand, hab mich beim browsen schon super dran gewöhnt und empfinde es als sehr angenehm. abgesehen von den beiden spots ist der screen abartig geil, dark knight von blu-ray (das slot-in odd läuft tadellos und hinter der gedämmten tür auch nicht allzu laut) sah sowas von dermaßen geil aus, trotz der risiken in bezug auf pixelfehler kann ich diese korea teile nur empfehlen, auch meine sorgen, dass bildmaterial mit 'nur' 1080p auf dem screen vielleicht nicht gut aussehen könnte, waren vollkommen unberechtigt.
lautstärketechnisch hört man ein leises rauschen vom noctua, welcher allerdings auch immer mit 12v läuft, werde entweder einen der mitgelieferten wiederstände vorschalten um ihn auf 7 oder 5v runterzuregeln oder mal schauen ob man ihn im bios per voltage ansteuern lassen kann, pwm ist ja bei dem leider nicht drin.
die graka tourt schon gut hoch, da die boxen so satt klingen merkt mans aber kaum, und ich war auch noch nicht mit trixx dran.

alles in allem ist das sys einfach der absolute wahnsinn, wenn sich green-sum jetzt noch kulant zeigt was den screen betrifft, ist alles perfekt.

danke an alle, die mir geholfen und mich beraten haben, special props to tante rosi, monsjo, duvar, nutziputzi, softy, quante und erok, ihr seid, wie gesagt, helden!

well guys, i'm off to arkham!


----------



## Rosigatton (25. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Sieht echt verschärft aus . Ich will auch nen Koreaner . Haben das gleiche Parkett in der Bude wie Du .


----------



## Monsjo (26. August 2013)

Super, ich sehs am Handy leider nicht, aber morgen bekommst du einen sehr viel ausführlicheren Bericht, wie toll das Teil ist.


----------



## pepelepew (26. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

jetz ma nich schnippisch werden, du wollst die pics doch


----------



## Monsjo (26. August 2013)

Ich bin am Handy Smiliefaul.  da sollte noch ein  und so weiter hin. 
Der Monitor ist super, dass einzige Bild was ich sehe.


----------



## pepelepew (27. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

hier noch die pics von meinem sehr zweckmäßigen aber nicht übermäßig hässlichen headset mod.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kabel hab ich einfach miteinander verdreht und mit kabelbindern fixiert, reicht vollkommen und ist nicht so ein aufwand wie sleeven, alles in allem ein im wahrsten sinn des wortes fettes headset für unter 30€.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Konkret korrekt  

Wo ich die Gauloises sehe, kriege ich direkt schmacht auf ne Gitanes


----------



## Monsjo (27. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Das hat echt Stil.  

Wie genau wurde das gemacht? Könnte ich bei meinem Dt 770 auch brauchen.


----------



## pepelepew (28. August 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

rezept:

1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu 
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten


----------



## pepelepew (6. September 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, hier noch mein fertiger case"mod" und pics von meinem superdezenten slot-in bd laufwerk.

ist ein extrem tolles aus edelstahl geschnittenes dark knight batman logo, dass ich für ca. 15€ inkl. versand auf e-bay gefunden und mit zwei streifen doppelseitigem klebeband und unter zuhilfenahme von nem winkel und nem geodreieck
auf die frontklappe gepappt habe (hab dafür die klappenfront abgeschraubt, damit ich in ruhe auf dem tisch arbeiten kann), ich finde das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen!

sidenote: weiss jemand, ob es für das nanoxia ds 2 andere 5 1/4 slotblenden gibt? ich hätte gern ne komplett glatte front, die mesh-optik der normalen blenden stört mich irgendwie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

Ist mir so nicht bekannt das es andere Blenden gibt. Wenn man die Befestigung sehen kann bestünde die Möglichkeit zu sehen von welchem Tower was passen könnte. Oder man schließt immer die Fronttür. 
Für meinen Geschmack sind die Boxen zu dicht am Monitor


----------



## pepelepew (6. September 2013)

*AW: Alleskönner 2.0*

super geil find ich das, moni direkt im gesicht, stereodruck direkt auf die ohren, wahnsinnig immersives gaming (und weil der schreibtisch so doof aufgebaut ist mit der seitenklappe kann ich das set-up leider nicht über die ganze breite setzen  )

hier paar pics von der blende, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pepelepew (11. September 2013)

update: nanoxia importiert mir glatte slotblenden von ihrem zulieferer, preis.... GAR NICHTS! haben innerhalb von 2 tagen-an einem sonntag- auf meine anfrage geantwortet, was für ein absoluter hammerservice, bin völlig begeistert!

dhl holt am freitag den screen ab, geht auf deren kosten zurück an green-sum, die ihn anstandslos umtauschen. muss nur noch dem zoll verklickern, dass das ein umtausch ist, damit nicht nochmal gebühren anfallen, dann wird alles gut!


tl,dr: nanoxia sind könige und korea ips importieren ist nicht halb so riskant, wie alle sagen!!


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

Das ist echt kulant von Nanoxia 

Danke für Dein Feedback


----------



## grenn-CB (11. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> update: nanoxia importiert mir glatte slotblenden von ihrem zulieferer, preis.... GAR NICHTS! haben innerhalb von 2 tagen-an einem sonntag- auf meine anfrage geantwortet, was für ein absoluter hammerservice, bin völlig begeistert!
> 
> dhl holt am freitag den screen ab, geht auf deren kosten zurück an green-sum, die ihn anstandslos umtauschen. muss nur noch dem zoll verklickern, dass das ein umtausch ist, damit nicht nochmal gebühren anfallen, dann wird alles gut!
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja beides gut, gerade dass das mit dem Umtausch des IPS Monitors aus Korea so gut klappt.


----------



## pepelepew (13. September 2013)

update: dhl hat den screen heute morgen abgeholt, daraufhin hab ich ersatzhalber meinen alten toshiba 22 zoll hd fernseher an den rechner gehängt, und das ergebnis ist so wahnsinnig häßlich! ich bekomme die schrift nicht scharf und spiele sehen unglaublich sch-eiße aus. sowohl in arkham city als auch in splinter cell conviction hab ich in 1080p und mit allem auf maximum sehr starke treppchenbildung, die ich in wqhd überhaupt nicht hatte, spielen fällt also die nächsten 14 tage flach und ein 1080p wird mir nicht mal mehr als zweitscreen ins haus kommen, dazu bin ich jetzt zu verwöhnt!

oh, und kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich soundausgabe bei hdmi ausstellen kann? die soka gibt nämlich plötzlich nix mehr aus, und die boxen direkt am fernseher geben super flachen ton aus...


----------



## bottln (14. September 2013)

Sollte sich in der Systemsteuerung ändern lassen.
PC->Receiver->LCD
Müsste reichen wenn du den receiver als Wiedergabegerät wählst.


----------



## pepelepew (14. September 2013)

hdmi ist dreck und 1080 interlaced ebenfalls! so langsam bin ich mir echt sicher dass mein zweites display auch ein moni und kein tv wird... wenn man sieht wieviel leute peobleme mit unscharfem bikd an ihren tvs's haben, fragt man sich echt warum es diese minderwertigen bildbretter überhaupt noch gibt- nur weil da scart anschlüsse und dvb receiver drin sind??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. September 2013)

Das unscharfe bild könnte daran liegen, dass nur 1919x1080p o.ä ausgegeben werden. Würde mal nachsehen ob dem so ist


----------



## pepelepew (14. September 2013)

das unscharfe bild liegt dran, dass der tv als 1080p erkannt wird, laut internet aber nur 720p hat! es ist unglaublich was für müll da verkauft wird, hochskalierung, halbzeilenkrams, jedes mittel ist recht um full hd auf den jeweiligen tv schreiben zu können........ sobald mein neuer qnix da ist, werf ich den toshiba vom balkon!


----------



## Rosigatton (14. September 2013)

Oder Du schickst ihn mir, ich übernehme auch die Versandkosten .


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

Nix da. Ich stehe unter dem Balkon und fange das Teil auf


----------



## Monsjo (14. September 2013)

Nicht wenn ich die längere Leiter hab.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nicht wenn ich die längere Leiter hab.


 

Solange Du nur die längere Leiter hast


----------



## pepelepew (15. September 2013)

warum seid ihr alle so heiß auf nen 7 jahre alten hd ready tv? der kostet gebraucht vllt noch 50-60€....


----------



## pepelepew (16. September 2013)

update: trotz übereinkunft mit green-sum hat der ebay service mir jetzt den kompletten kaufbetrag zurückerstattet. da die qnix ziemlich derbe im preis angezogen haben, frage ich mich jetzt, ob ich es wohl schaffe den nochmal zu dem preis zu kriegen, da die transaktion jetzt ja quasi abgeschlossen und der fall zu ist..... langsam denke ich, ich hätte doch mit den beiden flecken leben sollen! und den zoll muss ich auch noch irgendwie zurückfordern....


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> warum seid ihr alle so heiß auf nen 7 jahre alten hd ready tv? der kostet gebraucht vllt noch 50-60€....


 
Die man gespart hat. 

Das ist echt *******, was für ein Pech du mit den Korea-IPS hast.


----------



## pepelepew (16. September 2013)

ja, vor allem weil der screen an sich fettest war! kein backlight bleed, gut verarbeitet, keine dead pixel. aber nein, die säcke von der dhl müssen ihn mir ja wrecken!


----------



## pepelepew (19. September 2013)

eehrm, der pep muss sich ma wieder als noob zu erkennen geben:

igp und graka parallel, funzt das? genauer gesagt: den koreaner an die 7970er zum zocken und nen anderen monitor ans mainboard zum auf der couch surfen und evtl ma n video schauen? evtl sogar parallel ohne das der zweite moni die graka leistung für den koreaner beschneidet? das wäre göttlich!


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

Nein, parallel geht da nix. Entweder Grafikkarte oder IGP. Wobei Du mit jedem der beiden auch 2 Monitore /  Fernseher problemlos ansteuern kannst.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Gibts da nicht Lucid Virtu MVP? Oder ist das für was anderes?


----------



## pepelepew (19. September 2013)

full disclosure: es geht um 2 koreaner, das geht allein von den anschlüssen nicht, von der nötigen power ganz zu schweigen ( aber den zweiten gäbs evtl seeehr günstig, ich stehe in verhandlungen), aber für das nötige cf setup müsste ich meinen nagelneuen rechner direkt ma komplett neu aufbauen, da das ganze fundament nicht auf 2 karten ausgelegt ist, deswegen dachte ich quasi "business in the front, party in the back" als lösung..... wieso geht das denn nicht?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Doch, aber die Bugs machen die Vorteile nicht wett.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht Lucid Virtu MVP? Oder ist das für was anderes?


 
Damit kann man im laufenden Betrieb zwischen IGP und Grafikkarte hin- und herschalten. Parallel betreiben ist aber technisch unmöglich.


----------



## Coldhardt (20. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Damit kann man im laufenden Betrieb zwischen IGP und Grafikkarte hin- und herschalten. Parallel betreiben ist aber technisch unmöglich.


 
Ah ja


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Hat das überhaupt ein Haswell Mainboard?


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

update:

zweitscreen für sofaecke und übergang bis der koreaner wieder da ist:

AOC m2752V, 27"

ich weiß, alle mosern, budgetscheisse, office screen, schlechtes dies, schlechtes das, aber für den preis bin ichs bisher zufrieden, halbe nacht sc:conviction co-op ging da drauf jedenfalls gut. schliert nicht, nervt nicht, ist im moment klein bisschen rotstichig, aber da werde ich morgen in aller ruhe in den farb-presets rumspielen, dann passt das auch. blickwinkel ist nicht ganz dolle, aber ich renn ja nicht durch die bude beim draufschauen. für 137 (187 - 50 weil gutschein) € ist es auf jeden fall ein okayes zweit-panel.

kann kaum drauf warten, dass ihr mich alle auseinander nehmt, weil ich so billig-krams kaufe.......


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Der AOC soll als Zweit Bildschirm dienen oder wie?


----------



## Softy (22. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> kann kaum drauf warten, dass ihr mich alle auseinander nehmt, weil ich so billig-krams kaufe.......



Da musst Du lange warten  Wenn Du damit zufrieden bist, ist doch super


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Wir meckern nur bei groben Fehlern, aber ich würde niemanden fertig machen, wenn er unbedingt einen 8350 möchte.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Falls es der Zweit Monitor werden soll würde ich ja lieber einen besseren 23" Monitor nehmen wie den LG IPS235P oder IPS237L oder den Dell Ultra Sharp U2312HM.

Softy und Monsjo
Eure Ironie habe ich verstanden.


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

jupp, zweitscreen ggnüber von bett/sofa, soll nur drauf geglotzt werden. filme, serien, youtube etc. evtl bisschen surfen. für alles andere steht ja der koreaner auf dem schreibtisch. wie gesagt, heut nacht drauf zocken war tadellos, aber 1080p ist schon echt gar kein vergleich zu wqhd. hoffentlich ist mein neuer qnix bald da


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Würde dafür nicht auch ein 23" reichen?


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

naja, würde, aber irgendwie isses doch albern bei nem sitzabstand von 70 cm auf nem 27 zöller zu zocken, aber dafür bei nem sitzabstand von 1 bis 2 metern auf nem 23er filme zu schauen, oder?


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

okay, wenns nicht anders geht, fatz ich ins screen sub-forum damit, aber:

der aoc passt, spiele rocken, browsen passt, avi's/mkv's sind gut, nur beim bluray schauen kommt er mit den farben nicht klar, vor allem rotmischungen wie hauttöne etc kommen mit so' ner fragmentigen amiga-optik ( weiß nicht, wie ichs besser beschreiben soll) daher. in den einstellungen am moni, im catalyst und in power dvd konnte ichs bisher nicht kompensieren, weiß evtl jemand rat?


----------



## pepelepew (24. September 2013)

update: defekter qnix ist heute in korea angekommen, morgen kommt die paypal invoice für den neuen (zum glück noch zum alten preis, puh!) und dann geht er hoffentlich morgen noch raus...


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Um wie viel wäre der denn jetzt teurer?


----------



## pepelepew (25. September 2013)

krieg ihn  ( qnix II PERFECT PIXEL *matte*) zum alten preis von 329$, kostet inzwischen 359.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Das geht ja noch, aber ich kann gut verstehen das du den neuen Preis nicht unbedingt zahlen willst da du ihn noch vor der Preisumstellung ursprünglich bestellt hattest und du damit mit dem günstigeren Preis gerechnet hast.


----------



## pepelepew (5. Oktober 2013)

finale (in diesem thread kommt dann nix mehr, der rechner steht bis ins letzte, alles weitere was ich dazu sagen oder fragen kann ist automatisch OT):

der neue koreaner ist da! kein transportschaden, keine toten pixel, kein backlight bleed, das panel sitzt besser im gehäuse als beim vorigen, nur unten mitte ist ein kleiner spalt, alles in allem ein wahnsinnsgerät. ich habe nochmal zoll gezahlt (63€) werd die zollzahlung für den ersten allerdings zurückbekommen, nur mahlen die mühlen des zolls und der dhl extrem langsam  . anlieferung des neuen war ein thema für sich, möchte ich nicht drauf eingehen, aber ich empfehle jedem, der über korea screens nachdenkt, sich auf jeden fall nen händler zu suchen, der mit fedex oder ups versendet, dhl express sind unfähige affenköpfe!

langfristig ist ja der plan den 27" AOC in meine bett/sofa-ecke zu bauen, allerdings ist das vorhandene dvi-kabel dafür zu kurz, weshalb es bei mir gerade so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links der wqhd koreaner zum zocken ( m&m: CoH , wer battlen will kann mich in steam adden "nathanael1771" ), rechts der full hd AOC für skype, steam, browser etc, ist im moment nur vorläufig, aber rockt wie sau!

nach fast drei monaten ist also alles getan, gesagt, gekauft und verschraubt, und ich bin der happyeste camper ever!! danke an euch alle, ihr seid ein verdammt kompetenter haufen von nerds und freaks!!

XXXOOO

pep

edit: wer genau hinsieht, erkennt innen am schreibtisch über dem nanoxia nen audiosplitter. diesen habe ich für kleinstes geld von unserem kollegen raptor69 bekommen, und er ist jeden cent (und mehr) absolut wert.
wer also keinen bock auf front i/o sound hat, oder mehrere outputs an seinen rechner hängen will, ist mit diesem teil bestestens bedient.... einfach im marktplatz raptors thread suchen oder ihm ne pm droppen (noobs!), es lohnt sich!


----------



## Monsjo (5. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht doch super aus.


----------



## pepelepew (5. Oktober 2013)

danke! wie gesagt, bleibt nicht so. evtl kommt n 23" pivot in portrait mode dahin wo jetzt der AOC steht, der muss ja ans bett, aber nach eineinhalb tagen bin ich schon sehr in das dual screen setup verliebt.

und es wird noch besser aussehen, wenn ich diesen vollkommen ABARTIGEN kabelwust unterm schreibtisch mal sauber verlegt und in schläuche verpackt hab.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde auch das es super aussieht.


----------



## Versengold (24. Oktober 2014)

Hey lieber pepe,

du sag mal wie lange hast du schon deinen Korea Monitor? Und wo hast du den bestellt über ebay? Würde mir den nämlich auch gerne bestellen, bzw. das Nutzen für den Aufbaue eines neuen Rechners.
Doch ich würde gern wissen welche Auflösung der hat, wie der Standfuss ist. Die Verarbeitung insgesamt und vor allem wie wird der angeschlossen?
Ist das ein 4K Monitor?
Was für eine Grafikkarte braucht man da für so ein System und sind die Icons hinterher nicht zu klein oder so?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin Versengold,

Du solltest Pepe am besten eine PN schreiben, der ist leider momentan hier kaum bis gar nicht aktiv  

Ist ein seeehr witzigel Vogel  

Auflösung von dem Koreaner ist WQHD = 2560 x 1440

Hier kannst Du dich sehr schön einlesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
Die können dir auch das aktuellste Modell empfehlen, Fragen zu Bestellabwicklung beantworten, etc...

Die Größe der Icons kann man ja "al Gusto" einstellen.

Ausreichend befeuern kann man so einen Monitor schon mit einer R9 280, besser wäre aber eine R9 290 oder GTX970


----------



## Versengold (24. Oktober 2014)

ja cool danke dir lieber Rosi.

Werde ich mir mal durchlesen und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist steht auch schon meine ganz persönliche Rechner Beratung wieder an.
Dann allerdings nicht nur mit diesem neuen Monitor.
Ich brauch dann zusätzlich noch eine neue Klangquelle.
Aber bis es soweit ist, übe ich mich weiter in Geduld.


----------

